# Theorema Skeleton



## Haf

Hey guys, I have recently bought a Theorema watch (german wannabe with a chinese movement afaik) and today I received it by mail, here are some quick pics of it:-!


----------



## Martin_B

Congrats on your new watch. These are certainly eyecatchers! I have the cold tone case variation, but I like yours better :-!










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Haf

Thanks, it's a fun watch to wear.

I was surprised to see just how great the case looks, it really has no flaws from what I can tell, the movement however looks pretty empirical.
What I like about this watch is the free view over the spring, it actually works as a power reserve indicator

Does your watch tick loud? Mine ticks almost like my grandpa's table clocks


----------



## Martin_B

Haf said:


> Does your watch tick loud? Mine ticks almost like my grandpa's table clocks


Yep, if it's quiet, you can hear it across a room. I like that though :-!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Tim7

*What Are Your Thoughts on This Watch*

Greetings,
What is your overall impression of this watch? I have been taken back by this watch and have one incoming. Your pics make it look finely detailed. Has it been running fairly accurately so far and how is the quality of the strap? Enjoy your new skeleton, it looks beautiful.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Haf

*Re: What Are Your Thoughts on This Watch*

I synchronized the watch yesterday, around 20 o'clock (greenwichmeantime.com is what I use). Since the seconds don't hack I got it running with +30 seconds ahead of greenwichmeantime.com. 
Yesterday I only wore it for about 2 hours or so and I left it dial up. Today I wore it from 7am and now after almost 24 hours it runs spot on or only 1 second faster.

I work in an office so there's not much action around, I will see maybe this weekend how the movement reacts to shocks (from what can I see it doesn't have any shock protection).

The strap is decent, good enough for me not to want to buy a new one for this watch. It's fairly comfortable considering that I payed like 100usd for the whole thing.

I can honestly say this watch offers a lot of value for the money payed on it.


----------



## Beau8

Not bad at all~Congrats! ;-)


----------



## Tim7

Just arrived, am having a hard time getting a decent photograph. I like the picture of the back of yours.
Tim


----------



## Haf

Nice, congrats.

Using a macro lens / close up filters / extension rings might help you in getting better photos.

I'm using a Zeiss 50mm f/2 makro-planar lens (on a D700) for this kind of shots. Here are two more shot today:


----------



## Tim7

*A Few Better Pics!*

Still working at it.


----------



## Tim7

*A Few Better Pics!*

Still working at it.


----------



## saider2

*Re: A Few Better Pics!*

Hey, I like your watch. I am consider buying it. How is its functionality now since a whole year has passed?


----------



## Besito

*Re: A Few Better Pics!*

I just bought the exact same watch. It hasnt arrived yet. I will report back once it arrived!


----------



## lateasusual

*Re: A Few Better Pics!*

You might try a private message though the member may not be active. Last post was May 2010.


saider2 said:


> Hey, I like your watch. I am consider buying it. How is its functionality now since a whole year has passed?


----------



## Reecek

*Re: A Few Better Pics!*

Very nice indeed, I am a great fan of Germasian watches!!


----------



## saider2

*Re: A Few Better Pics!*



lateasusual said:


> You might try a private message though the member may not be active. Last post was May 2010.


Thanks I did pm the member, lets say what he has to say. I know that this watch has Asian movement and that is my main concerned. All my automatic/mechanical watches are swiss made and so far no problem.


----------



## saider2

*Re: A Few Better Pics!*



Besito said:


> I just bought the exact same watch. It hasnt arrived yet. I will report back once it arrived!


Thanks. Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Haf

*Re: A Few Better Pics!*

I'm not a regular on this subforum, I replied to *saider2* by PM.

To the rest of you that might be interested, the watch hasn't seen too much wrist time (although I frequently wind it just to hear it ticking), but it still runs great, it's fast by only 2 to 3 seconds per day.

Here's another photo I took at the beginning of this year:


----------



## Toolman12345

*Re: A Few Better Pics!*

Oh wow, that is a beautiful skeleton watch, everyone! Thanks for the amazing photos. And it's an attainable price, absolutely beautiful for the price. This is going on my running list of watches I simply must acquire!


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: A Few Better Pics!*

OK, just one more 










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Toolman12345

*Re: A Few Better Pics!*

I failed to win an auction for an Akribos that was identical to these, this past weekend. I think I like the Theorema version better for one simple reason - they didn't put the 'brand' name on the front crystal, like they do on the Akribos model. I only took the auction up to $66, since my budget was supposed to be $60, and somebody else's max-bid kept kicking in, letting them win it at $66.01 when all was said and done. They want $133 negotiable on iOffer - but I don't read good things about that site...


----------



## Haf

*Re: A Few Better Pics!*

Stick with ebay, that's where I got mine from, bought it from some German seller, although I am sure there are plenty more sellers


----------



## razir

ENJOY LIFE WITH THEOREMA SKELETON TIMEPIECE! SWISS WORK - eBay (item 250711922612 end time Feb-12-11 12:11:34 PST)

I just won this one on ebay, made an offer of $120.00 and seller accepted. I read sellers reviews after the fact and noticed someone got an accepted offer of $100.00 so you can check it out. This seller also has other styles than just the one I posted, check out their store. I'm hoping to get it by the end of this week and will post photos once it comes.


----------



## Toolman12345

razir said:


> ENJOY LIFE WITH THEOREMA SKELETON TIMEPIECE! SWISS WORK - eBay (item 250711922612 end time Feb-12-11 12:11:34 PST)
> 
> I just won this one on ebay, made an offer of $120.00 and seller accepted. I read sellers reviews after the fact and noticed someone got an accepted offer of $100.00 so you can check it out. This seller also has other styles than just the one I posted, check out their store. I'm hoping to get it by the end of this week and will post photos once it comes.


Thanks for the tip on that store, they do have some interesting stuff, thanks for the tip on offering - and we look forward to your pictures and impressions!


----------



## lateasusual

Search "Theorema" on eBay and you get 381 hits. "Theorema skeleton" gets you 55 hits.



Toolman12345 said:


> Thanks for the tip on that store, they do have some interesting stuff, thanks for the tip on offering - and we look forward to your pictures and impressions!


----------



## Besito

*Re: A Few Better Pics!*

I got mine today. First impression is that its great value for the money. I cant take any good pictures but its the same one as shown here anyway.
I also own a Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece that cost quite a bit of money








but I'll still wear this one anyway, especially when I'm worried about damaging or losing the other one.
For the price I'm really happy with it so far and would recommend it. It doesnt compare to a high end swiss but still has a certain "quality" feel to it.


----------



## Besito

*Re: A Few Better Pics!*

Quick report:

A full wind seems to last just under 48hours. It keeps time very accurately. Also when you shake the watch nothing rattles about unlike some chinese watches of my friends.


----------



## Beau8

Pretty cool looking skeleton~Congrats!


----------



## ohgeez

razir said:


> ENJOY LIFE WITH THEOREMA SKELETON TIMEPIECE! SWISS WORK - eBay (item 250711922612 end time Feb-12-11 12:11:34 PST)
> 
> I just won this one on ebay, made an offer of $120.00 and seller accepted. I read sellers reviews after the fact and noticed someone got an accepted offer of $100.00 so you can check it out. This seller also has other styles than just the one I posted, check out their store. I'm hoping to get it by the end of this week and will post photos once it comes.


*I made an offer of $115 before seeing this thread, seller hasn't reponded yet. I'll post pics and tell you if I won it if I win it. Heck, I'll even tell you if I don't win. *


----------



## ohgeez

No offers accepted from any of the sellers, the highest I went was $120, one who was asking $489 sent a counter offer of $139.


----------



## Aladdin89

todays theorema!


----------

